
Small startup shows us the wrong way to incentivize programmers - gk1
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/30/small-startup-shows-us-the-wrong-way-to-incentivize-programmers/
======
pavlakoos
I think this company is first of all immediately cutting-out all GOOD
developers that might consider working for them. Immediately. With current
hunt for dev talent this is simply ridiculous.

